# [SOLVED] RAM Upgrade



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a DEll Vostro 430. It has 2.99GB of RAM. What is the maximum RAM I can bring it up to and is there a specific type of cards or will any be suitable?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

as far as I can see it will take 8GB RAM.

At the moment you say it has 2.99GB which will be 3GB in reality so your probably running 3 sticks. You would actually get better performance if you were running 2 sticks as they would be in dual channel but because you are running 3 sticks your running single channel.

FYI unless you are running a 64 bit version of windows then there is no point in running more than 4GB RAM because a 32 bit OS cannot see anymore than that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

The DEll Vostro 430 normally comes with 4GB (2x2GB).


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Specs are:

intell(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU
650 @ 320GHz
3.19GHz, 2.99GB RAM
Physical Extension
OS: Windows XP Profesional
Version 2002
Service Pack 2002

I also have a Western Digital 1TB SATA hard drive which I had to get an adapter card to be able to enable it my previous machine, a Presario SR1303WM as the SATA connector in it's board was inactive It. came with an installation CD. Does the board on this machine have an active SATA port. If it does not, will it work if I install the card and software?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

You "should" have at least one open SATA port. Remove the case side and look at the Mobo.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

I'll take a look. So I'm planning to get these 2 4GB stix of RAM
8GB HyperX Genesis DDR3 1600 2x 4GB PC3-12800 240p Performance Desktop PC Memory
or these:
Ramaxel 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 PC3-12800U Desktop PC Memory RMR5040ED58E9W-1600
or these
8GB G.Skill Sniper 2X 4GB PC3-12800 DDR3 1600Mhz 240pin XMP Ready Desktop PC RAM
how do I find out if my Windows version is 64bit or 32. If it is 32, can I just get 2 2GB stix.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

to find out if windows is 32 or 64 bit goto control panel then system it should tell you their. i would think yours is 32 bit.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

That is correct, so the best I can do for the RAM is 4GB correct? So, I will get 2X2GB sticks. The 1TB HDDR's file system is FAT32. How do I convert it to NTFS. Are the ports for the RAM on this machine 240 or 186 pin?
system info was under accessories.
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	MARIAVOSTRO
System Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
System Model	Vostro 430
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2 GenuineIntel ~3191 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Dell Inc. 2.0.1, 11/30/2009
SMBIOS Version	2.6
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5574 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.080402-1256)"
User Name	
Time Zone	Eastern Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	4,096.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	2.18 GB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	6.83 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

The better brand option for OEM Mobo's is Crucial to avoid compatibility issues.
FAT to NTFS: How to convert a FAT16 volume or a FAT32 volume to an NTFS file system in Windows XP
Your Mobo uses 240pin DDR3 RAM. A 2x2GB matched pair of Crucial 1600MHz would be my best advice: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Memory, Desktop Memory, Crucial, 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM, 4GB (2 x 2GB), DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Can virtual memory be increased?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

virtual memory can be increased if you want, although it really doesn't make much difference.

4GB RAM is more than enough for a normal computer user.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

I'm planning to do a lot of moviemaking. Still it won't make much difference?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

you can try but do not think going to do much for you. Change the size of virtual memory - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

if your going to be movie make and video editing you should be running a 64 bit version of windows so you can use more than 4GB RAM.

But 4GB will work ok. Virtual memory wont do anything.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Ok.
I have purchae the 4GB kit you suggested. When I install them, as you ma entioned my machine has 3 X 1GB stix , so there should be 3 slots, does it matter in which slots I install the new ones? I would logically think in 2 that are adjacent to each other but from top down or from bottom up or it won't make a difference?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Your manual should tell you but usually you should put them in matching coloured slots so it will probably be slot 1 and slot 3.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Got it. Now on top of the tower of this machine, the sticker reaitds Windows 7.1 as the Os but it's actually running XP and the OS online compatibility check said the machine is compatible foran OS upgrade. Every so often that I turn it on the shield in the taskbar shows updates downloading. Why is this happening if support for XP has ended?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Its only new updates that will not happen, so if this is a reinstall of xp all the old updates will be installed such as service pack 3 etc.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Should I place the new memory stix where the originals were?there area total of 4 slots . 2 black,where the original stix are, and 2 blue. I tried putting the new ones where the old ones were and got an ertor message. I put them in the other 2 slots by themselves and got the same error message. Only when I relpaced the old ones into their original slots aand added the new into the blue slots did my machine start and gave a message that the memory had been increased but when I looked in the system info it did not show. Also ,there are 2 open SATA ports on the MOBO, one black,one white to to bottom left of the memory. Does it matter which one I connect it to?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Take your other sticks out completley

your manual will tell you.

slots 1 & 3 would be the normal way which is the first slot nearest the cpu and then then a blank slot then put the stick in the 3rd slot.

read your manual it should tell you how it should be

I dont understand what you mean about the SATA ports SATA ports have nothing to do with RAM.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

did you use crucial to get the correct RAM?

On oem systems like yours you can't just purchase any old RAM and put it in. For oem systems its always best to use crucial linked by Tyree and check the qvl list usually in the manual or on your systems website.

With normal systems that you build yourself the manuals always have a qvl list to make sure you get the correct RAM.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

there are 2 open SATA ports on the MOBO, one black,one white to to bottom left of the memory. Does it matter which one I connect it to?


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

about the SATA, it referrs to the SATA drive I want to put in. Message was meant for someone else.
So I guess this RAM is not compatible with my machine
Crucial 4GB Kit 2x 2GB DDR3 1600MHz PC3-12800 Non ECC Desktop Memory RAM 1600


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Sorry, this was my wife's work machine that her boss let her have when it was replaced and I took it to replace my ancient Compaq purchased in 2004. I have no manual for it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

You shouldn't have an issue with that Ram, as it i compatible with most boards with DDR3, you can look at the numbers on the old ram to see if it is the same or DDR2 (which it shouldn't be).
It may be possible that the Dell Motherboard is only capable of up to 1066MHz Ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

What's the Service Code Number of your Dell? The 430 Vostro's I find have 4 RAM slots and accept DDR3 PC3-12800, DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 (non-ECC)
Maximum Memory: 16GB


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Express Service code is172226869545
Service Tag: 7WWFLM1
Yes, it has 4 RAM slots. 2 blue, 2 black. The original stix are in the blacks But the system is 32bit. Doesn't that make 16GB total capacity excessive if only 4GB will be seen because the #Windows version is 32bit? greenbrucelee told me that. Or is it not true?
Well, I have a feeling the ones I need are those 10600's. You have the info you requested. PLease let me know if the ones you are suggesting will be the ones that work, If it is better to run one or 2 stix to the total capacity, and if I should install them in the black slots where the originals are or in the blues. The seller is willing to send me the correct ones as exchange.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



smiletek32 said:


> Express Service code is172226869545
> Service Tag: 7WWFLM1
> Yes, it has 4 RAM slots. 2 blue, 2 black. The original stix are in the blacks But the system is 32bit. Doesn't that make 16GB total capacity excessive if only 4GB will be seen because the #Windows version is 32bit? greenbrucelee told me that. Or is it not true?
> Well, I have a feeling the ones I need are those 10600's. You have the info you requested. PLease let me know if the ones you are suggesting will be the ones that work, If it is better to run one or 2 stix to the total capacity, and if I should install them in the black slots where the originals are or in the blues. The seller is willing to send me the correct ones as exchange.


According to this.... ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_vostro_desktop/vostro-430_Service%20Manual_th-th.pdf your motherboard takes 1066 or 1333MHz Ram it also shows the first Ram slot as being Blue, closest to the CPU.
I'd use 2 sticks of Ram, one in each Blue slot so Dual channel mode is enabled. That's 2 x 2Gb of Ram making 4Gb total.
PC3-10600 = DDR3 1333


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



smiletek32 said:


> there are 2 open SATA ports on the MOBO, one black,one white to to bottom left of the memory. Does it matter which one I connect it to?


There should be a small screen printing on the motherboard near the SATA connectors indicating which is a SATA 1.0 and which is the SATA 2.0, the difference is the speed of throughput, the original being 1.5Gb/s and the version2 being 3Gb/s. Depending on what is connected to these the speed increase may not be noticeable, unless you are connecting an SSD.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

what he said ^

unless its an ssd the speed isn't going to be noticeable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



smiletek32 said:


> Express Service code is172226869545
> Service Tag: 7WWFLM1
> Yes, it has 4 RAM slots. 2 blue, 2 black. The original stix are in the blacks But the system is 32bit. Doesn't that make 16GB total capacity excessive if only 4GB will be seen because the #Windows version is 32bit? greenbrucelee told me that. Or is it not true?
> Well, I have a feeling the ones I need are those 10600's. You have the info you requested. PLease let me know if the ones you are suggesting will be the ones that work, If it is better to run one or 2 stix to the total capacity, and if I should install them in the black slots where the originals are or in the blues. The seller is willing to send me the correct ones as exchange.


If you already have 2x2GB of RAM, there's no real need to add more. If you do want/need more RAM, a 2x4GB matched pair of 1066 or 1333MHz is the better option to avoid problems. OEM Mobo's commonly have issues with RAM so Crucial brand is the best choice to avoid that issue.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



Tyree said:


> If you already have 2x2GB of RAM, there's no real need to add more. If you do want/need more RAM, a 2x4GB matched pair of 1066 or 1333MHz is the better option to avoid problems. OEM Mobo's commonly have issues with RAM so Crucial brand is the best choice to avoid that issue.


OP is using a 32 bit os


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

But if my windows version is 32 bit and I put 8 GB of ram I was under the impression that only 4GB would be seen. Or no?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



smiletek32 said:


> But if my windows version is 32 bit and I put 8 GB of ram I was under the impression that only 4GB would be seen. Or no?


That is correct


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Ok. So how exactly would the name of this RAM would read. I sent your reply to the seller but the girl wanted the full print. I appreciate it.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

I removed the new stix and returned them to the seller. If used by themselves, installed in the blue slots, removing the originals from the black slots, my machine would not start up, the screen would remain black for too long a period of time. However when I had all 4 stix installed at the same time, before the machine showed the windows start up an alert would inform me that memory had been increased but after start up, when I looked into system properties only the original 2.99GB would show as total memory. When I removed the new RAM from the blue slots, when I started the machine, I got the alert that the memory had been decreased.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

I am getting these as replacement
Crucial 4GB Kit 2x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz PC3-10600 Non ECC Desktop Memory RAM 1333


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Theoretically they should be perfect for your system.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

crucial are usually 99.9% correct with their RAM for systems so you should be good.

No need for anymore RAM with a 32 bit OS plus having all four slots filled can sometimes cause voltage problems.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



oscer1 said:


> OP is using a 32 bit os





Tyree said:


> If you do want/need more RAM, a 2x4GB matched pair of 1066 or 1333MHz is the better option to avoid problems..


 :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*



smiletek32 said:


> I am getting these as replacement
> Crucial 4GB Kit 2x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz PC3-10600 Non ECC Desktop Memory RAM 1333


That should be good and use only those two sticks.


----------



## smiletek32 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

SUCCESS!!!
The 10600-1333MHz were the right ones to get. Eye blink responses, all is good.
I love this site! I have used it in the past for my techie do it yourselfers and has always been very educational. Thank you all for your great advice and guidance.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: RAM Upgrade*

Your welcome. Great news


----------

